# What material feels like silk screen for transfer



## Artofacks1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello,

I just bought a new plotter and a heat transfer machine. My prime business is Sports uniforms. Usually I just buy the numbers and letters and press them. The place taht supplies me with numbers and letters uses a screen to transfer and supplies me with the papers already to go. WHat I would like to do is make my own names for short runs off the plotter and press them myself.

1) What material can I get that will feel closest to screen printing and have good coverage?

2) Wil this material be ready to press on jersey or do I have to transfer to paper than press to jersey?

3) I was looking at ThermoFlex Plus and Easy Weed bu Siser but not sure if that will give me what I need.

Thanks For your help!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Depends on what type of material you're putting it on. Thermoflex plus and Easyweed both work great for most things.


----------



## Artofacks1 (Aug 10, 2008)

theflowerboxx said:


> Depends on what type of material you're putting it on. Thermoflex plus and Easyweed both work great for most things.



It will be used on football jerseys and also some tshirts. Will they feel like if it was silk screened?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I really like the Eco Film from www.imprintables.com for the feel. I have heard siser is good too. I really think the vinyl choice is like chooseing a car, it come down to a personal choice. ..... JB


----------



## Artofacks1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Artofacks1 said:


> It will be used on football jerseys and also some tshirts. Will they feel like if it was silk screened?


is that vinyl ready to go, I mean once i cut my design off the plotter can I just weed and its ready to get placed on a shirt or do i have to transfer it to heat transfer paper?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes..once it is cut and weeded...you are ready to press the image on the shirt.

The thinner materials work great for t-shirts and such. However, for sports jerseys, you may find that you need the thicker material..especially if you have those mesh type with the holes in them. The thinner film sometimes tends to push into the holes and show up in the vinyl.


----------



## Artofacks1 (Aug 10, 2008)

treadhead said:


> Yes..once it is cut and weeded...you are ready to press the image on the shirt.
> 
> The thinner materials work great for t-shirts and such. However, for sports jerseys, you may find that you need the thicker material..especially if you have those mesh type with the holes in them. The thinner film sometimes tends to push into the holes and show up in the vinyl.


what vinyl do you recommend for the sports numbers? Also how do you guys get around using a 15 X 15 press to do sleeves. My press doesnt have interchangeable parts so i can put a sleeve on it


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

There is an actual ink based cut and weed film from Imprintables. I think it is called Dura-Cut but not sure about that. It is as close to screen ink as you can get without ordering number sets.

As mentioned previously depending on the fabric and its use. Probably great for tees but a sports vinyl is more for football uniforms. 

One issue that I think with the ink based film is it cant be layered for multi colors.


----------

